# Extended for 24hrs: Drum Fury - Apocalyptic Drums - 50% off Intro Pricing



## Sample logic (Feb 20, 2019)

Mammoth right out of the box, *DRUM FURY* will set your cues ablaze! 

Sample Logic opens 2019 with a bang... quite literally. *DRUM FURY* is an extensive 11 GB collection of over 100 apocalyptic KONTAKT drum instruments.

*DRUM FURY* was recorded at multiple locations; from the legendary scoring stage at Skywalker studios to cavernous spaces including churches and auditoriums.

Get the all new *DRUM FURY* now at an introductory price of $99.99 (instead of $199.99) for a limited time only!

Learn more: https://www.samplelogic.com/products/drum-fury/

*AT A GLANCE*

113 instruments
10.64 GB Sample Content / 35,149 Samples
Powerful Mastering Tools via Energizer and Polisher
Entirely streamlined interface
Built for full Kontakt retail 5.8.1 or higher
Essential parameter controls to shift keymap range to stack multiple instruments and create custom ensembles
*SoundCloud Demos*


*Videos*


----------



## vewilya (Feb 20, 2019)

Bought it right away. Loving the GUI. So classy and accessible! And it sounds very !


----------



## Fleer (Feb 20, 2019)

Been waiting for a new Sample Logic lib. Wonderful


----------



## Sample logic (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks, Guys, 
We are very proud of this release. 

We actually gave a few copies out to some A list composers just to take the temperature on their thoughts of the product and here is what they had to say... will update as more feedback comes in

*Charlie Clouser*
“Drum sounds are always a matter of taste, and the ones in DRUM FURY taste really good to me. With a wide variety of massive taikos and twangy darbukas and djembes alongside more conventional instruments like tympani and toms, there’s a lot to choose from, and with the wide variety of mic positions it’s easy for me to find distant, thunderous taikos and layer them with sharper toms to build massive drum parts. A great addition to my scoring template. Well done Sample Logic!”

*Benjamin Pinkerton*
“I’d buy this drum library for the thundering tom ensembles and the taikos! Everything else in the library is gravy, and who doesn’t love gravy. The world percussion is great and the cinematic hits are awesome! And that energizer knob is fantastically obnoxious...perfect for drums!”

*Gary Rottger*
"Love this library. The samples are clean and crisp with a nice dynamic range. 
The concert bass drum is deep and punchy. The Rubs and Rolls are KILLER!
Taikos, Toms and more this is a great library to add to your percussion arsenal.” 
*
James Sizemore*
"Just what I need for drums & percussion. DRUM FURY makes it easy to select from multiple mic positions to fit just the sound I’m looking for, while also containing some of the most innovative sounds I’ve ever heard in a percussion instrument”

*Jeff Rona*
"DRUM FURY is not just another big drum library. This is some of the best recorded, edited and programmed percussion I've come across. Instantly useable, even without a single additional plugin. This is a no brainer, "go to" percussion suite of the highest order. Amazing."

Clinton Shorter
“DRUM FURY is an extremely versatile percussion library that effortlessly delivers whatever drum sound I'm looking for. The Energizer and Polisher faders are especially good for shaping sounds and getting them to sit perfectly in the mix. I highly recommend it!”

*Tom Salta*
"I’ll be honest… I wasn’t expecting any raised eyebrows while checking out yet another traditional percussion library… but DRUM FURY did it. Just when I thought I had my bases covered, DRUM FURY carved its way right to the top with more than a few amazing sounding instruments. This is the first percussion library I’ve heard that excels in both traditional and modern percussion and will allow me to replace some of the staple instruments I’ve been using for decades. Hands down… this is Sample Logic’s best percussion library.”

T*revor Morris*
“DRUM FURY is on point. Responsive under the fingers which inspires playability, euphonic in its recording and a simple yet tweakable GUI. Sounds big and Cinematic, just the way I like my drums”
*
Jesper Kyd*
"I love DRUM FURY! These deep sampled percussion instruments are very realistic and I was able to put this library to use right away. DRUM FURY has become an important part of my percussion toolkit."

*Cris Velasco*
“In a virtual sea of percussion libraries, DRUM FURY has found a place in my template recently. No loops, and not over produced. It's just a well recorded library that sounds like the real thing, and it sits perfectly within the context of my orchestral arrangements.”


----------



## HotCoffee (Feb 20, 2019)

Sure sounds like a tasty dish...
Edit: Decided that this is a no-brainer and bought it.


----------



## Sunny Fable (Feb 20, 2019)

Sample logic said:


> Thanks, Guys,
> We are very proud of this release.
> 
> We actually gave a few copies out to some A list composers just to take the temperature on their thoughts of the product and here is what they had to say... will update as more feedback comes in



I'm also willing to take the temperature! Sounds pretty hot! Send me a copy and you will be able to add the feedback of the famous Sunny Fable!! Please?..


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 20, 2019)

It appears that the several mic positions are all in separate patches. To mix them, you would have to set up a Kontakt multi. Is this common in large drum/percussion libraries?


----------



## emasters (Feb 20, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> It appears that the several mic positions are all in separate patches. To mix them, you would have to set up a Kontakt multi. Is this common in large drum/percussion libraries?



I was wondering why SL took this approach (separate NKI's for microphone positions), versus having all the microphone positions in a single NKI with the ability to blend? Seems a bit cumbersome, but perhaps there's a benefit to the multi NKI approach? Overall, seems like a nice library - very playable, instruments sound good. And appreciate the intro discount.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 20, 2019)

Sample logic said:


> Mammoth right out of the box, *DRUM FURY* will set your cues ablaze!
> 
> Sample Logic opens 2019 with a bang... quite literally. *DRUM FURY* is an extensive 11 GB collection of over 100 apocalyptic KONTAKT drum instruments.
> 
> ...




How many velocity layers and round robins?


----------



## Steve Lum (Feb 20, 2019)

Either Reuben is an audio hypnotist or this is infinitely compelling on its own... it's both methinks. Done! Gimme!


----------



## nickmurraymusic (Feb 20, 2019)

Did a "First Look" video of it here:


----------



## reutunes (Feb 21, 2019)

Steve Lum said:


> Either Reuben is an audio hypnotist or this is infinitely compelling on its own... it's both methinks. Done! Gimme!



Thank you. I don't even see myself as being particularly good at drum programming. Maybe Drum Fury brought the best out in me as those little DAW bits in the video didn't take me too long to put together. If there's enough call for it I might have the time to do a livestream next week, using the library as the basis for a track. Let me know if that's something that appeals to anyone.


----------



## zvenx (Feb 21, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> It appears that the several mic positions are all in separate patches. To mix them, you would have to set up a Kontakt multi. Is this common in large drum/percussion libraries?


This was the dealbreaker for me watching the walk through.
I personally like one patch that I can configure how I want, make snapshots etc...
One patch per everything is a guarantee that I will not really use it.
rsp


----------



## Mystic (Feb 21, 2019)

After watching the walkthrough there, I feel like I'm left with far more questions. Most of the patches here could have been put into a single patch across the keyboard and changed with keyswitching or at least added another section on for things like finger rolls as Nick was showing didn't exist. The separate mic patches are also really strange when they should have been built into the GUI rather than separate patches. @Sample logic What was the reasoning behind doing it this way?


----------



## Sample logic (Feb 21, 2019)

hi guys 
just an update here is another great walkthrough video that Just came in from Sample Library Review:


Also, a nice quote Just came through from Steve Jablonsky Composer of the Transformers movies:

*STEVE JABLONSKY 
"If I were to create a percussion library it would look a lot like DRUM FURY. The sounds are expertly recorded with a ton of different dynamic, tonal and mic options. And the interface is what I love to see.....big faders, big knobs, cleanly laid out. There will be no digging around for what I need with this fantastic UI. Great sounds, great UI, great instrument. Sample Logic have done it again".*


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Feb 21, 2019)

Not to speak for Sample Logic on why they designed Drum Fury as they did, but I am finding extremely easy to stack and layer sounds--I just add different instruments into the same Kontakt instance and they are triggered by the same midi notes. It's a really quick way to achieve the sound you're looking for.


----------



## charlieclouser (Feb 21, 2019)

I with @ArtTurnerMusic in that it's nice to be able to stack a bunch of single, fast-loading, low-memory instruments into a Kontakt multi - the whole stacked multi then loads quicker than most multi-mic, multi-drum, multi-articulation libs like HZ01 or whatever. It's quick-n-easy. 

I've done my rock drum libraries this way forever - map all kicks/snares/toms/hats/cyms to the same sets of MIDI notes, and save each as an individual program/instrument. So I'd have hundreds of snare instruments, each occupying only four MIDI notes, each with X number of samples mapped to respond as closely as possible to the ideal. Some had dozens of velocity splits and different articulations (left hand, right hand, edge, drag) on the four notes, and some had just a single sample mapped across all four notes with velocity>filter and velocity>sample start to try and simulate those various articulations.

With a setup like that I can load multiple kick instruments to build stacks with, for instance, an Andy Wallace kick for point, a Kashmir kick for boof, a 909 for tone, and an Albini kick for room. You can load up as many as you want, and if you want to set one aside for a minute but not un-load it, just mute it or change it to an unused MIDI channel. They all stack up on the same MIDI notes and they all trigger as you record your performance, but you can adjust relative volumes, set individual outputs, etc. for each and it's way simpler than opening the hood on the individual instruments. Save the multi for that song and you're done, and you haven't edited the source instruments so you haven't messed up any other songs that use them.

Stacking drums in most libs requires duplicating MIDI tracks, or duplicating and transposing sets of notes, etc. - and this means you're not hearing the full stack until after you've recorded, edited, and duplicated the MIDI, unless you use an input transformer on your MIDI, but this is time-consuming and fiddly - and when you need to make edits you're dealing with multiple tracks, unless you use Logic's "ghost regions" feature. But even with those enhancements it's still more clumsy and fragile than just stacking inside the samplers. I often do the same thing when stacking strings, brass, etc.

So I was pleasantly surprised to see how Drum Fury was laid out, since it's very similar to how I've done drums forever.


----------



## axb312 (Feb 21, 2019)

Sample logic said:


> hi guys
> just an update here is another great walkthrough video that Just came in from Sample Library Review:
> 
> 
> ...




How many dynamic layers and round robins?


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 22, 2019)

@ArtTurnerMusic and @charlieclouser, what you're saying makes a lot of sense, at least for folks who are already used to working that way.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 22, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> I with @ArtTurnerMusic in that it's nice to be able to stack a bunch of single, fast-loading, low-memory instruments into a Kontakt multi - the whole stacked multi then loads quicker than most multi-mic, multi-drum, multi-articulation libs like HZ01 or whatever. It's quick-n-easy.
> 
> I've done my rock drum libraries this way forever - map all kicks/snares/toms/hats/cyms to the same sets of MIDI notes, and save each as an individual program/instrument. So I'd have hundreds of snare instruments, each occupying only four MIDI notes, each with X number of samples mapped to respond as closely as possible to the ideal. Some had dozens of velocity splits and different articulations (left hand, right hand, edge, drag) on the four notes, and some had just a single sample mapped across all four notes with velocity>filter and velocity>sample start to try and simulate those various articulations.
> 
> ...



Thanks Charlie, good perspective. Can you check the drums to see how many velocity layers (if the mapping in Kontakt shows you and there is no scripting that changes the setup) and how many round robins (how often groups change in the groups window when playing a single drum)?

Even a few of each would be better than what I suspect, 1 and 1. But with GB of short drum samples, anything is possible without blowing up the size too much.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 23, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> I with @ArtTurnerMusic in that it's nice to be able to stack a bunch of single, fast-loading, low-memory instruments into a Kontakt multi - the whole stacked multi then loads quicker than most multi-mic, multi-drum, multi-articulation libs like HZ01 or whatever. It's quick-n-easy.
> 
> I've done my rock drum libraries this way forever - map all kicks/snares/toms/hats/cyms to the same sets of MIDI notes, and save each as an individual program/instrument. So I'd have hundreds of snare instruments, each occupying only four MIDI notes, each with X number of samples mapped to respond as closely as possible to the ideal. Some had dozens of velocity splits and different articulations (left hand, right hand, edge, drag) on the four notes, and some had just a single sample mapped across all four notes with velocity>filter and velocity>sample start to try and simulate those various articulations.
> 
> ...



So what you’re saying then is that you like this library? Haha

Hmmm, Think I might buy myself a Saturday treat.


----------



## charlieclouser (Feb 23, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> So what you’re saying then is that you like this library?



I do. It's got some great sounds in there, and it's a nice change from CPU-bending monsters like HZ01 or whatever. Don't get me wrong, I love me some Spitfire - but Drum Fury is a different approach that works well for me alongside the big boys. Also don't sleep on StrikeForce and Barrage - I really like those as well. 



X-Bassist said:


> Thanks Charlie, good perspective. Can you check the drums to see how many velocity layers (if the mapping in Kontakt shows you and there is no scripting that changes the setup) and how many round robins (how often groups change in the groups window when playing a single drum)?
> 
> Even a few of each would be better than what I suspect, 1 and 1. But with GB of short drum samples, anything is possible without blowing up the size too much.



The library is not locked down - you can open the hood on the NKI. Many instruments have what looks like 4-6 RRs, but some instruments actually have zero RRs - but on those they've done massive numbers of velocities and mapped their velocity ranges to overlap slightly, as well as recorded left-hand and right-hand hits, so machine-gunning is never heard unless you program straight sixteenths at velocity 127 on a single MIDI note. Two successive hits on the same MIDI note at velocity 125 and 127 will play different samples due to the number of velocity zones. In practice it's fine, and they've made good decisions on when to do RRs and when it's unlikely that such an instrument will be played in a way which would expose the lack of RRs. Nothing to worry about there. 

If you're a RR fiend, definitely get StrikeForce - besides sounding great, it's got 16-way RR on most sounds, which is just nuts, but awesome for sounds on which you're likely to play rows of sixteenth-notes. I think it's just two mic positions (near + far) but both positions are in every instrument with mix sliders. It's a great library that has a massive sound and a really nice balance of features.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 23, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> Also don't sleep on StrikeForce and Barrage



Oh yes. I love Strikeforce. Will have to check out Barrage. Thanks man!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Feb 23, 2019)

Haven't decided yet since I have so many percussion libraries already. But the GUI is by far the best I've seen in years. I hope that more developers do this: straight, simple and just what you need. A bit ironic because it's usually SL who have very cluttered GUI's with their previous libraries.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 23, 2019)

When you change the midi transpose does the kontakt keyboar display not reflect the change, or did i take another stupid pill this morning?


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 23, 2019)

This was an easy buy, even with all the percussion I have. After hearing the sounds it is FANTASTIC! Just rich and simple. The sounds are THICK! Love it and already adding it to an idea I have tumbling around.


----------



## catsass (Feb 24, 2019)

At this point, the inner voice that's been shouting, "You don't need another damned perc library!" is nearly inaudible.


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 24, 2019)

I do not regret it (I have all Stormdrum libs, Hollywood Perc, Albions and MAs, In Session Audio stuff, Soundiron Apoc, everything that comes with Komplete Ultimate Collectors, and some misc stuff such as 8dio). It has some things I didn't have, but it REALLY has that sound...I'll say it again, rich, simple and thick!

It might be one of the best percussion deals out there. I saw the Impact Soundworks deal but this had more variety and a heavier sound. The sound can be adjusted obviously to fit your needs. Great spaces used in the sampling process as well.


----------



## Guffy (Feb 24, 2019)

Is there any point in getting this if you already have Nine Volt Audio Stickbreakers Vol1: Toms and Vol2: Taikos?


----------



## VinRice (Feb 24, 2019)

Drum week at VI. Bought this and the Rhapsody deal. No-brainers at these prices. I like the Drum Fury interface and I like the compression and eq being on board. Unless you are going for the symphonic concert hall experience these are necessities somewhere down the line and the in-built one are fine for perc. I has all the drums... (not as many as JXL though, so I don't feel too bad)


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 24, 2019)

I have so many of these sounds covered by other perc. libraries.

The special intro pricing of this library is tempting, I also like the clean GUI interface, and useful parameters it has on the GUI. But, do I need another Percussion library (specifically this one)?

For now... I'm not sure.

Any reason/s I should buy this library if I have many other Perc. libraries that cover these types of instruments ? What's so special/unique about this library that makes it worth buying if I have other similar perc. libraries ?


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 24, 2019)

catsass said:


> At this point, the inner voice that's been shouting, is nearly inaudible.



*Been Meowing


----------



## Sunny Fable (Feb 24, 2019)

JonSolo said:


> I do not regret it (I have all Stormdrum libs, Hollywood Perc, Albions and MAs, In Session Audio stuff, Soundiron Apoc, everything that comes with Komplete Ultimate Collectors, and some misc stuff such as 8dio). It has some things I didn't have, but it REALLY has that sound...I'll say it again, rich, simple and thick!
> 
> It might be one of the best percussion deals out there. I saw the Impact Soundworks deal but this had more variety and a heavier sound. The sound can be adjusted obviously to fit your needs. Great spaces used in the sampling process as well.



Thanks, very convincing! You got me hooked.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2019)

So.. Buy, or Not ? Still undecided. 

The Discount Price is very tempting, so is the simple, straight forward GUI.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 27, 2019)

Wow, these sound great, just stacked a bunch of them with some Soundiron APE stuff. KaBOOM. Me likey.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 27, 2019)

How much of pp and p and mp levels are there? I really like to have the quiet side as well as the thunder.


----------



## Sample logic (Feb 28, 2019)

​


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi, 

OK, I purchased *Drum Fury* ! 

I haven't installed it yet, but I'm sure this library will be quite handy to have, although I have similar instruments in various other libraries I own, I decided it is a great deal, and super useful to have additional perc. options to choose from. 

Oh.. and reading the many positive comments, and endorsements from well known media composers regarding Drum Fury, at the special $99 price. I felt buying Drum Fury is a no brainer as well. 

Thanks Sample Logic 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2019)

JohnG said:


> How much of pp and p and mp levels are there? I really like to have the quiet side as well as the thunder.



Hi JohnG,

I just installed Drum Fury, and it does respond quite nicely to lower dynamic playing. But, I think the main focus with some of the epic sounds is the mid-high level dynamics, since that's their forte.

Here is a fast noodle I did using one of the Toms ensemble patches, played in real time with various dynamics. 

I will post more feedback on my experience with this library. 

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/toms-test-1-mp3.18691/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Fleer (Feb 28, 2019)

Yep, this one is a beauty


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 28, 2019)

I'd agree with that. Some of the instruments have 6 or so layers (bass drums...), others (big cinematic hits etc.) not as much. Little expertise on this kind of stuff though, others should have better info for you, just threw that in here since I was using it the other day...




muziksculp said:


> Hi JohnG,
> 
> I just installed Drum Fury, and it does respond quite nicely to lower dynamic playing. But, I think the main focus with some of the epic sounds is the mid-high level dynamics, since that's their forte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damarus (Feb 28, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Hi JohnG,
> 
> I just installed Drum Fury, and it does respond quite nicely to lower dynamic playing. But, I think the main focus with some of the epic sounds is the mid-high level dynamics, since that's their forte.
> 
> ...



Those Toms sound good. You mentioned you have other percussion libraries that cover what this one does. Which ones do you have and do you feel like this fits in well?


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 28, 2019)

JonSolo said:


> I do not regret it (I have all Stormdrum libs, Hollywood Perc, Albions and MAs, In Session Audio stuff, Soundiron Apoc, everything that comes with Komplete Ultimate Collectors, and some misc stuff such as 8dio). It has some things I didn't have, but it REALLY has that sound...I'll say it again, rich, simple and thick!
> 
> It might be one of the best percussion deals out there. I saw the Impact Soundworks deal but this had more variety and a heavier sound. The sound can be adjusted obviously to fit your needs. Great spaces used in the sampling process as well.



Tried for this type Reply over on SAMPLE Talk, but not much yet. Have some of above libs and LADD, yet main concern is simply to avoid massive duplication. Seems this is not an issue with Drum Fury.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2019)

Damarus said:


> Those Toms sound good. You mentioned you have other percussion libraries that cover what this one does. Which ones do you have and do you feel like this fits in well?



Hi Damarus,

I feel it would be easy to fit Drum Fury's sounds into any type of production, some engineering to the mix might be needed, but that would be the case with most libraries. 

I have many Perc. libraries to list, but most of the well known titles from Heavyocity, ProjectSam, Orchestral Tools, Spitfire Audio, NI, ...etc.


----------



## Sunny Fable (Feb 28, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> Wow, these sound great, just stacked a bunch of them with some Soundiron APE stuff. KaBOOM. Me likey.


APE is already my favourite percussion library. With Drum Fury added, it should be a great match.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 28, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> mid-high level dynamics, since that's their forte



...I get it..."forte"...

Thanks again for the demo. Buying it.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 28, 2019)

Yep. Resinstance is futile.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 4, 2019)

The Force was too strong with this one. Finally pulled the trigger. Welcome, Drum Fury


----------



## brynolf (Mar 4, 2019)

Over a hundred Kontakt patches? Sounds very unwieldy. Are there any "kit" patches so you can use most of the library using only... say... eight patches?


----------



## reutunes (Mar 4, 2019)

brynolf said:


> Over a hundred Kontakt patches? Sounds very unwieldy. Are there any "kit" patches so you can use most of the library using only... say... eight patches?


Yes... there are quite a few of those patches, at least there are for some of the bigger drums. I tried to explain it in the walkthrough video but maybe didn't do a good enough job.

The 50% offer is still valid for the next few hours HERE plus I've just realised you could use the old code *fb0412* to knock another $10 off. Bargain!


----------



## catsass (Mar 4, 2019)

I have made the purchase. Please alert the media.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 4, 2019)

Even at full price this thing a beast. Loving what I have got out of it so far!


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 4, 2019)

reutunes said:


> <snip...> plus I've just realised you could use the old code *fb0412* to knock another $10 off. Bargain!


Doh... and I bought it yesterday...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 5, 2019)

After a couple of hours playing with the library, all I can say is this is a fantastic deal.

There is justy so much content here. The sound quality of the samples is phenomenal and it's a real pleasure playing those instruments. I mostly bought this for "Trailerish" percussions, but I can see myself using them in a more classical orchestral situation as well. 

My only complain would be the general patch organization and consistency (recorded articulations, mic positions). If you're a bit of a psychorigid like me, who wants everything to be perfectly organized "a la Orchestral Tools" with same articulations and mic positions across all instruments, you may have a hard time figuring how you're going to take advantage of those 100 patches. You just have to accept to do things a bit differently here, and it really won't take you long to feel right at home with Drum Fury.


----------



## brynolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Ah, Reuben's video absolutely mentioned the "grouped" patches. I must start to pay better attention.

Sumfing's wrong with the countdown timer though... It was 1 day 10 hours left yesterday, and now it's still 1 day 8 hours


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 5, 2019)

brynolf said:


> Ah, Reuben's video absolutely mentioned the "grouped" patches. I must start to pay better attention.
> 
> Sumfing's wrong with the countdown timer though... It was 1 day 10 hours left yesterday, and now it's still 1 day 8 hours


Yeah, and the email they sent yesterday has another different counter too. Seems none of the counters can be trusted, and you should just buy it right now.


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 6, 2019)

​


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Mar 6, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Hi JohnG,
> 
> I just installed Drum Fury, and it does respond quite nicely to lower dynamic playing. But, I think the main focus with some of the epic sounds is the mid-high level dynamics, since that's their forte.
> 
> ...


Thanks Muziksculp. I can resist anything except temptation. Drat. Caved. Buying.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Mar 6, 2019)

Always been tempted by Spitfire's Zimmer Percussion. How does this compare (besides the much nicer price point!)?


----------



## Sunny Fable (Mar 6, 2019)

Got Drum Fury and very glad I did. Sample Logic totally nailed this one. The sounds are very easy to configure, with a lot of diversity, and a really great intro discount. I expect to get a lot of milleage from this library.


----------



## ionian (Mar 6, 2019)

Just bought this but I can't seem to find download links to download it directly. Does anyone know where you can find those? It wants me to download some third party downloader called "Continuata" to be able to download the links. I don't use third party downloaders to download products, I only do direct downloads. I try to keep my machine as clean as possible instead of filling it up with junk programs.

Also, if anyone bothered to read the privacy policy for Continuata, it states:

*"Technical Data that includes data about your use of our website and online services such as your IP address, your login data, details about your browser, length of visit to pages on our website, page views and navigation paths, details about the number of times you use our website, time zone settings and other technology on the devices you use to access our website. The source of this data is from our analytics tracking system. We process this data to analyse your use of our website and other online services, to administer and protect our business and website, to deliver relevant website content and advertisements to you and to understand the effectiveness of our advertising. Our lawful ground for this processing is our legitimate interests which in this case are to enable us to properly administer our website and our business and to grow our business and to decide our marketing strategy.

Marketing Data that includes data about your preferences in receiving marketing from us and our third parties and your communication preferences. We process this data to enable you to partake in our promotions such as competitions, prize draws and free give-aways, to deliver relevant website content and advertisements to you and measure or understand the effectiveness of this advertising. Our lawful ground for this processing is our legitimate interests which in this case are to study how customers use our products/services, to develop them, to grow our business and to decide our marketing strategy.

We may use Customer Data, User Data, Technical Data and Marketing Data to deliver relevant website content and advertisements to you (including Facebook adverts or other display advertisements) and to measure or understand the effectiveness of the advertising we serve you. Our lawful ground for this processing is legitimate interests which is to grow our business. We may also use such data to send other marketing communications to you. Our lawful ground for this processing is either consent or legitimate interests (namely to grow our business)."*

I'm not sure about you, but giving some third party program info on me so they can sell it and send me more garbage and target me with ads isn't what I sign up for when I buy a product. I did contact Sample Logic and I'm sure they'll follow up with direct links. I've never seen a company that wasn't able to provide me with direct links so I'll let you know what happens for the people like me who try to keep their machine free of junk.


----------



## brynolf (Mar 6, 2019)

Continuata is pretty much industry standard these days. We all use it. Give them a trash email address if you like.


----------



## ionian (Mar 6, 2019)

I appreciate the advice. I never ran up against it - nevertheless I never use third party downloaders. If they can't provide a direct download link, I'll just get a refund. No biggie.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 7, 2019)

Been using Continuata for years


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks guys,
Truly appreciate all the great feedback.
Given the success of this release, we have decided to let the clock go for a few more hours on intro pricing. Friday is last last last call. officially


----------



## ionian (Mar 7, 2019)

They were very cool and responded super fast and provided direct links for me. Four thumbs up - two for the library and two for their customer service.


----------



## mouse (Mar 7, 2019)

ionian said:


> I appreciate the advice. I never ran up against it - nevertheless I never use third party downloaders. If they can't provide a direct download link, I'll just get a refund. No biggie.



Do you not use anything Spitfire then?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Mar 7, 2019)

I realized i need a more complete library for those epic drums as i am venturing onto trailer music, and am considering getting this on the intro price. The other option i am considering is Soundiron's apocalypse percussion Elements. Anybody have some thoughts, eventually other options for the price? i'll check some more walkthroughs as this seems great for the price.


----------



## glittle (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm looking at the instrument list (copied below), and the only place I see "rolls" mentioned is with the Gong. Just to confirm, are there any rolls with any other instruments (particularly Bass Drums)?

Thanks...

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*INSTRUMENTS INCLUDED*
⁃ Cinematic Impact Collections
⁃ Concert Bass Drum (Multiple Sticks)
⁃ Cymbals (Multiple Sizes, Strikes, Swipes & Scrapes)
⁃ Gong (Hits, Rolls & Rubs)
⁃ Marching Drums (Multiple Sticks, Solo & Ensembles)
⁃ Bass
⁃ Cymbals
⁃ Snares
⁃ Tenors
⁃ Taiko (Multiple Sticks, Solo & Ensembles)
⁃ Toms (Multiple Sticks, Solo & Ensembles)
⁃ Timpani (Multiple Sticks)
⁃ World Percussion
⁃ Conguita
⁃ Darbuka
⁃ Djembe
⁃ Doumbek
⁃ Dununba
⁃ Kpanlogo
⁃ Sakra
⁃ Udu


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 8, 2019)

I just played around, and some instruments don't have rolls... Bass Drum 2 has rolls and scrapes. Timpani has rolls too.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 8, 2019)

Yes Bass Drum, Timpani, all have rolls.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 8, 2019)

Sample logic said:


> Thanks guys,
> Truly appreciate all the great feedback.
> Given the success of this release, we have decided to let the clock go for a few more hours on intro pricing. Friday is last last last call. officially





JonSolo said:


> all have rolls.


Is it possible to crossfade the velocity for timpani rolls? Most other libraries use the mod wheel, but in Don's Sample Library Review walkthrough he couldn't get that to work.


----------



## glittle (Mar 11, 2019)

Okay, just starting to play with this, yes, there are some "roll" instruments in there. But how does one control the length of the roll? In one of, I think, the Rhapsody videos, each roll had a "choke" key/strike that would end the roll at whatever the appropriate moment was. I don't seem to find this here? I don't see anything about this in the User Manual. Just wondering if it's there and I'm just missing it, or if there is no such thing in Drum Fury.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 11, 2019)

@Sample logic --

If the rolls are missing modwheel velocity crossfading and/or an ending for the rolls, perhaps these could be added in an update? 

That said, I am really enjoying some of the sounds in this library.


----------



## brynolf (Mar 13, 2019)

Ok, a bit of a small review here... Gee, maybe there's something wrong with me. But I'm not 100% impressed by this drum fury thing, after messing around with it for a bit.

Sure, there are a lot of yummy great samples in there, and the price turned out to be totally fair, so I'm not filing for my money back or anything. But considering the hype this library got, I feel I have to comment on a couple things that are really poking me in the ear here...

The way they chose to organise the nki files is pretty messy. After watching Reuben's video, it seemed there would be a whole lot of very small, niche nki:s, and a "grouped" one for each instrument category, say, all bass drums in one nki. I'm not overwhelmed by the quantity of the latter. Basically the Toms have a large nki (and I'm not even sure that actually is a collection of hits from other nki:s, it's probably all new samples), the rest of the drums only have lots of small nki:s with like ten used keys each, tops. Maybe people like working like this, but this is gonna take days to implement a workable solution into my templates, the way I work.

And the naming of the nki:s are a bit confusing as well. Ok, so there are Taiko 1, Taiko 2 and Taiko 3. Great. But what does "Taiko 1 - Taiko B - all" mean? 

Yes, there are some nki:s named "all". You'd think they are some kind of combination of several lesser nki:s. Not really. I think they are combination of several mic positions, but I haven't delved deep enough into it. 

The choice to keep the different microphone positions in different nki:s is fair. But then you'd have to stick to a consistent naming convention. Bass drum dry, hall stage, balcony... Ok, I kind of see what's going on there. Taiko far, mid-far, close, hall1, hall2, theatre seating... WHAT? what Taiko should I combine with what bass drum to get the same room sound? 

Some samples are very noisy. A clearly audible hiss that should not be there. Some samples have it, some don't. Could be a microphone of gain staging issue. Open up "Concert bass drum 1 - Stage, and try out the rolls, and you'll see what I mean. Turn up the Energizer if you dare. 

I'm not that into the mute keyswitches that, for instance, Impact used in Rhapsody percussion. But there needs to be SOME way to stop a drum/cymbal roll. I'd probably prefer the at-release-of-key solution, but anything would be better than this. Right now, you'll have to automate the kontakt volume to make it to work. Not ideal in the slightest. 

Umm, other that that, I like it!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 13, 2019)

brynolf said:


> Taiko far, mid-far, close, hall1, hall2, theatre seating... WHAT? what Taiko should I combine with what bass drum to get the same room sound?


I think the answer is that they didn't record everything in the same space. The manual says they recorded in Skywalker Studios, churches, and auditoriums.

The good news for the rolls issues (endings and velocity crossfading) is that they shouldn't be too hard for Sample Logic to fix, if they would be so kind. 

I agree that the organization is haphazard. As Charlie Clouser points out, you have flexibility to make it your own. But it kind of forces you to do so.


----------



## brynolf (Mar 13, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> The manual


The what now?  

Yeah, that would explain it of course.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 28, 2019)

@Sample logic --
Is it possible to resize the user interface so it fits with the more narrow standard sized GUIs?





If that's not currently possible, I'd like to request that feature in the future. I know other libraries have that option.


----------



## geronimo (Apr 28, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> If that's not currently possible, I'd like to request that feature in the future. I know other libraries have that option.



Yes, but in the example given, it's just to hide an image and not controls.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 28, 2019)

geronimo said:


> Yes, but in the example given, it's just to hide an image and not controls.


Ah, I see. Either way, I'd like to request an option to resize to the more narrow GUI. I wouldn't mind losing the giant pictures that take up most of the space, or maybe pushing things closer together.

Drum Fury is pretty punishing on my CPU too. Love the sounds though.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 30, 2019)

finally got around to using Drum Fury -- sounds great and nice variety of sounds, mic positions.

...battle scene...heh heh....


----------

